# Mein Neues Projekt RM7 DH



## eb-network (1. März 2009)

HI,

hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein wenig Anregungen geben.

MFG


----------



## SBIKERC (5. März 2009)

meins...is aber ein FR...Gewicht 17,7kg, hatte es aber wirklich schonmal auf 16,3kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (5. März 2009)

Da das Rad so halb Oldschool ist: Wie wäre es denn mit guten alten XT 4-Kolben Sätteln (Grimeca). So schwer sind die auch nicht, zumindest leichter als meine HFX9!!! Zwar nur einen Hauch aber unglaublich. Kann dir leider aus dem Kopf keine Zahlenwerte nennen.
Was für Adapter hast du für die Gabel eigentlich? Bist du da arg eingeschränkt wegen Bremse oder haste alle mit dazu bekommen?


----------



## eb-network (5. März 2009)

hi,

hier ein update von meinem rm7 projekt. habe mich erstmal für eine boxxer race entschieden, werde dann eine 2010 boxxer reinmachen (natürlich in schwarz ;-) ).

als bremse habe ich mir heute eine avid Elixir CR bestellt.

erstmal mache ich sram x.9 komponenten dran, von meinem anderen rad. 

aber würd gern eure vorschläge für die komponenten hören.


danke im vorraus....


----------



## eb-network (5. März 2009)

achso, 

die DORADO ist bei ebay zum Verkauf...

Sie fkt. 100% gut... keine Kratzer...

mfg


----------



## eb-network (6. März 2009)

hi @all:

hier die vorläufigen Fotos zum erstmal um die Häuser fahren.. 














bessere kommen noch... war nach der ersten probefahrt....  

mal schaun wie die AVID Elixir CR ist....


bis denne....


----------



## eb-network (6. März 2009)

mal ne frage was könnt ihr für ein luft dämpfer empfehlen, bzw. hält das alles ?
überlege ,weil es dann egal ist wie schwer man ist oder? da man das mit der luft reguliert oder?

habt ihr eine empfehlung oder ratet ihr mir davon ab?


danke


----------



## decolocsta (6. März 2009)

Es gibt nur 1 Luftdämpfer der in Frage kommt.....

...Manitou Evolver ISX-6 


Die Dorado kannste gerne mir zukommen lassen


----------



## eb-network (6. März 2009)

hehe... ok schau mir den mal an...


hab die dorado bei ebay rausgenommen. kannmich nur schwer trennen. was wäre sie dir wert? bitte PN


mfg


----------



## decolocsta (6. März 2009)

ne, warn Scherz, bin nicht in der Lage einfach ma ne Dorado zu koffn, die Pferde im Stall wollen doch was essen  Find sie sehr schön, und bevor du sie wegwirfst hätte ich sie schon genommen


----------



## eb-network (6. März 2009)

hier mal mit dorado... 

unter 600 geb ich sie net her.... wer interesse hat melden ;-)











mfg

glaube muss mir ma ne neue cam holen  bilder sehn zum aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (6. März 2009)

Die Pumpe bleibt aber nicht am Rahmen, oder?


----------



## eb-network (6. März 2009)

hehe nene.... findest se net schick?


----------



## decolocsta (6. März 2009)

ne, muss da immer hinsehen, wie bei einem Autounfall.....schreckliches Bild, aber man bekommt die Augen nicht weg....


----------



## eb-network (6. März 2009)

hehe... naja will eigentlich ne boxxer 2010 dran machen... dann für immer  denke ich.... irgendwie...

die dorado und die 2009 race verkaufe ich dann jetz nachher bald


lol


----------



## decolocsta (6. März 2009)

und die Pumpe bitte auch


----------



## eb-network (6. März 2009)

feix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (7. März 2009)

hi,

habe die dorado wieder ausgetauscht gegen die boxxer...leider... 

ist net für mein gewicht gemacht und öl wechslen und federn ...etc. ist mir zu aufwendig.

die gabel ist für fahrer  um die 75kg bis 80kg...


hier die ebay nummer:  								170309152079

aso, es kommt nun endgültig die boxxer team 2010 ran (schon bestellt)
es sei denn ich gewinne im lotto und dann die neue dorado *feix*

mfg


----------



## eb-network (7. März 2009)

hier die aktuellen fotos:


----------



## eb-network (7. März 2009)

hi,

ich nochmal.

ich überlege mir gerade (schau gerade ebay durch) ob ich nicht ein paar tune oder chris king teile verbaue, zugegeben wegen der optik aber auch zum teil wegen gewicht. weiss allerdings net obs nur blender sind oder ob sie auch was aushalten...will ja auch fahren.

was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ggf andere marke.... wenns geht würd ich dann bei einer bleiben... (steuersatz, innenlager, schrauben, vorbau, sattelstütze, etc.)

mfg

freu mich auf eure vorschläge


----------



## MrFaker (8. März 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich nochmal.
> 
> ...



schönes Rocky vorerst 

pass gut auf hehe

wegen steuersatz, innenlager, vorbau etc, würde ich ein komplett race face kit empfehlen ist nicht teurer und taugt auch was (auch wenn einige mich nun wieder verbessern werden) 

lg chris


----------



## eb-network (8. März 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> schönes Rocky vorerst
> 
> pass gut auf hehe
> 
> ...




wiso denne?

race face dachte auch schon drann, ich bin ein biker der vor 12 jahren ca. angefange hat. da hat syncros und race face noch qualität abgeliefert, man liest jedoch das das net mehr so sein soll deswegen weis ich net ob das stimmt etc.


und ich würd halt gern ein paar rote akzente einbringen deswegen king etc.

mfg


----------



## numinisflo (8. März 2009)

Die Frage die sich mir stellt: Wie würde das Forum aussehen, wenn jeder einzelne einen Thread für sein persönliches Rad bzw. den Aufbau dessen eröffnen würde? Hm...
Gibt ja beispielsweise auch einen RM6 & 7 Thread, aber ich will ja nicht zuviel verraten.


----------



## eb-network (24. März 2009)

so.... hmmm also projekt RM7 ist beendet es lebe das Projekt RM9..LOL

hier fotos, einige kennen sie ja schon:









weitere folgen... muss mal putzen polieren und endlich div. tune teile montieren, mein tune innenlager ist heut gekommen*freu*


----------



## bernd_spiegel (26. März 2009)

und order schonmal ne kiste ersatzlager


----------



## eb-network (11. April 2009)

du wirst überrascht sein, die lager sind noch völlig ok und nix mit spiel... wollte sie wechseln aber nachdem ich die schrauben abgemacht habe(habe ein neuen schraubensatz von rocky gekauft) musste ich feststellen, das sie alle noch 100% ok sind und die schwinge kein spiel hat bzw. auch kein schwmmiges gefühl beim fahren hat (der hinterbau)...alles tip top....


----------



## JonnyTyson (5. Mai 2009)

ich würde die zu Hope raten damit bin ich immer gut gefahren und die Eloxierung ist auch beständiger als die von Tune.Und was Race Face angeht würde ich Diabolus empfehlung fast nicht kaputt zugriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

